# smudgen



## ephiance (7. Oktober 2001)

jojo ich hab in letzer zeit mehrere bilder gesehen auf denen suchen gesmudged waren ich habs zwar schonmal probiert bekomme es aber nich so gut hin kann mir einer erklären wie das genau geht?


----------



## shiver (8. Oktober 2001)

ganz einfach:

wischfinger nehmen, stärke ca 20-30 % und loslegen!


----------



## Arcaine (9. Oktober 2001)

shivÄr und ihre Leichtigkeit ;o)))


wies die Muse so macht *gg*


----------



## Tribalman (9. Oktober 2001)

*Tjo !*

Was soll man da noch groß zu sagen. Probier mal ein bissl mit
dem Wischfinger-Druck ´rum und versuch´ auch ruhig mal 
Optionen wie "Luminanz" oder "Aufhellen" (was die bei dem Tool
im Endeffekt bewirken, hab´ ich selbst noch nicht geblickt, 
aber auf jeden Fall wirkt es sich unterschidlich aus. Vertraue 
Deiner Intuition). 

Außerdem kannst Du natürlich auch bei diesem Tool die SHIFT 
Taste benutzen um (entlang) gerade(r) Linien zu "smudgen".

Tribal.


----------



## Cruseman (9. Oktober 2001)

besorgt euch einfach nur die engl. version von ps, dann blickt ihr die begriffe auch einfacher. die deutsche übersetzung ist einfach nur lächerlich. 

der wÜschfinger ist easy. probieren geht über studieren und übung macht den meister du geduldloser. probier auch mal die dicke des pinsels zu varieren. den druck und natürlich kannst du auch die optionen verändern. der wischfinger macht, wie der name schon sagt, nix anderes als den bereich den du am anfang auswählst(per druck auf deine maustaste) in die gewüschte richtung zu verschieben. nimm doch mal wasserfarben und schmier dann mit deinem finger übers papier - selber effekt, daraum wischfinger.


----------



## Cruseman (9. Oktober 2001)

hier mal was wischiges von mir. ist zwar schon älter als dieses board, aber was solls.

battlebee 

hm mist, das andere find ich jetz nich, das war cooler.


----------



## ephiance (9. Oktober 2001)

hehe ich glaube ich mag den wüschfünga =)
hab gestern nacht als ihr alle schon die heia gemacht habt mal ne katze gesmudged =) die arme ;D 
tja feriön rulen


----------

